# Does anyone own a capybara?



## Chris Graham

We'd very much like to feature a capybara and its owner in our new pet programme for Five.

Does anyone own one or know of someone who does?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Shrap

Are you even allowed to own them in the UK?


----------



## DoggieBag

You need a license to own one.

ETA: They were removed from the list of animals were a license is needed about 3 years ago. This suggests you can now keep one as a pet if you have the £2000+ to buy one.


----------



## CRL

i dont think you are. there might be people in america who own them.


----------



## hawksport

Shrap said:


> Are you even allowed to own them in the UK?


With a DWA licence


----------



## Shrap

I want one.... lmao. When I win the lottery


or rather.. i want some


----------



## DoggieBag

this is the DWA list - http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf

No rodents are featured (there used to be). This suggests Capybara can now be kept as pets.

I know while they were on the DWA alot of people got Mara instead, as they were not.


----------



## noushka05

why anyone would want to keep a capybara as a pet is beyond me they are wild animals not pets.


----------



## Chris Graham

Thanks very much for the information everyone.

As the capybara are proving to be elusive even though you can now legally own one without a license, are there any mara owners out there we could have a chat with?

Cheers!


----------



## DoggieBag

Chris Graham said:


> Thanks very much for the information everyone.
> 
> As the capybara are proving to be elusive even though you can now legally own one without a license, are there any mara owners out there we could have a chat with?
> 
> Cheers!


You may get more luck here - • Index page


----------



## babycham2002

Chris Graham said:


> Thanks very much for the information everyone.
> 
> As the capybara are proving to be elusive even though you can now legally own one without a license, are there any mara owners out there we could have a chat with?
> 
> Cheers!


ah but not forgetting just because you CAN own one
doesnt mean its a good idea to own one.

Personally I love them, they are beautiful intelligent animals. But even if I had the money, time and space I still wouldnt as they are wild animals


----------



## Chris Graham

Thanks for the link, Doggiebag.

I hope they'll be as helpful and friendly as you folks.

Cheers!


----------



## Shrap

noushka05 said:


> why anyone would want to keep a capybara as a pet is beyond me they are wild animals not pets.


So are guinea pigs....


----------



## blade100

Just looked them up, they look like giant guinea pigs.


----------



## Quinzell

I'm pretty certain they get quite big (med sized dog), prefer living in groups and can be aggressive.....

My god that would confuse the hell out of the DDA!!!!


----------



## ebonymagic

I have a pond in my window box and mine takes a daily dip in it

I'm sorry I'm just in a silly mood today.


----------



## Guest

LouiseH said:


> I'm pretty certain they get quite big (med sized dog), prefer living in groups and can be aggressive.....
> 
> My god that would confuse the hell out of the DDA!!!!


Try baby hippo size and you might be closer to the mark


----------



## DoggieBag

[youtube_browser]hyzR8w2i7bM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

AWWWWWWWWWWWW he is so coote, still a baby by the looks of him.
Gah I sooo want one of these but I don't have a random swamp near by :lol: I think I'll stick with my lil guinea pigs for now :cornut:


----------



## blade100

Enjoying a good scratch. Awww.


----------



## DoggieBag

Like I mentioned earlier while Capybara's were off limits etc, alot of people got Mara's instead.

Imagine a cross between a rabbit and a deer, but is actually a rodent. 

[youtube_browser]agzZVNvWVi0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

DoggieBag said:


> Like I mentioned earlier while Capybara's were off limits etc, alot of people got Mara's instead.
> 
> Imagine a cross between a rabbit and a deer, but is actually a rodent.
> 
> [youtube_browser]agzZVNvWVi0[/youtube_browser]


OMG, I WANT, I WANT, I WANT.

I had forgotten about Mara's, my OH just gave me a dodgy look and said whatever is it NO, as I'm sat here squealing at the screen :lol:


----------



## blade100

It reminds me of a kangaroo the way it hops about.
That is so cute.


----------



## DoggieBag

blade100 said:


> It reminds me of a kangaroo the way it hops about.
> That is so cute.


LOL even closer to a Kangaroo.

[youtube_browser]dhryn2XxsnA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## LostGirl

oh my god!!! if only i had the room/money and two dogs that wouldnt eat them those mara is gorgeous!!


----------



## slinkykitty

how can i get one ther beautiful:001_tt1:


----------



## halfeatenapple

noushka05 said:


> why anyone would want to keep a capybara as a pet is beyond me they are wild animals not pets.


So were all pet species at one point though... someone had to start it...
Dogs probably being one of the wildest we keep as pets!!

I am amused that something so huge is a rodent... which you always think of as small and scurrying/jumping/leaping...


----------



## Guest

halfeatenapple said:


> So were all pet species at one point though... someone had to start it...
> Dogs probably being one of the wildest we keep as pets!!


Buuut, don't you think we have enough "domestic" species already without making more?


----------



## halfeatenapple

B3rnie said:


> Buuut, don't you think we have enough "domestic" species already without making more?


Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha :lol:

But seriously, that may be true, but it's also opinion, and if you keep pets at all you have to accept that they were once a wild species and can't be too judgey about keeping a different species as a pet.


----------



## Guest

halfeatenapple said:


> Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha :lol:
> 
> But seriously, that may be true, but it's also opinion, and if you keep pets at all you have to accept that they were once a wild species and can't be too judgey about keeping a different species as a pet.


Yep I get what you are saying, but then as I said we have enough species and most can't even look after them so for me enough is enough.

If I could turn back time to "un-domesticate" a few species I would


----------



## Wobbles

Are you allowed to keep such a thing as a pet? At least over here? It's a wild animal, surely it's cruel to keep it in a cage, and just imagine a bite off one:scared:


----------



## Tomskrat

> Are you allowed to keep such a thing as a pet? At least over here? It's a wild animal, surely it's cruel to keep it in a cage, and just imagine a bite off one


Having once been nipped affectionately by a Capybara i can imagine their bite is something to behold . They would probably put Gambian pouched rats to shame that's for sure.

In a zoo environment both the Capybara and Patagonian mara are very social species requiring large enclosures with grazing, and a pool/pond for Capybaras as they are semi-aquatic and love to swim . Not entirely sure how this could be replicated in a 'home' environment :confused1: i guess if someone had the time, space, and money it would be feasible. Hopefully if they did become 'domestic pets' it wont end up like the Meerkat craze, which resulted in meerkats being kept in hamster cages, alone and fed on rubbish diets. 

Having worked with both species in a zoo environment neither struck me as making good house pets.


----------



## Wobbles

Tomskrat said:


> Having once been nipped affectionately by a Capybara i can imagine their bite is something to behold . They would probably put Gambian pouched rats to shame that's for sure.
> 
> In a zoo environment both the Capybara and Patagonian mara are very social species requiring large enclosures with grazing, and a pool/pond for Capybaras as they are semi-aquatic and love to swim . Not entirely sure how this could be replicated in a 'home' environment :confused1: i guess if someone had the time, space, and money it would be feasible. Hopefully if they did become 'domestic pets' it wont end up like the Meerkat craze, which resulted in meerkats being kept in hamster cages, alone and fed on rubbish diets.
> 
> Having worked with both species in a zoo environment neither struck me as making good house pets.


Hopefully they won't be allowed to become domestic pets. Wild animals should not be kept as pets, just cos someone wants something "different".


----------



## noushka05

halfeatenapple said:


> So were all pet species at one point though... someone had to start it...
> Dogs probably being one of the wildest we keep as pets!!
> 
> I am amused that something so huge is a rodent... which you always think of as small and scurrying/jumping/leaping...





halfeatenapple said:


> Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha :lol:
> 
> But seriously, that may be true, but it's also opinion, and if you keep pets at all you have to accept that they were once a wild species and can't be too judgey about keeping a different species as a pet.


Domestication generally takes thousands of years, imagine how many generations of 'wild' animals suffer in the meantime? living in inadequate conditions where they cant even express innate behaviours. How can anyone give a large semi aquatic , highly social species like a Capybara what 'they need' in a pet environment?

.


----------



## halfeatenapple

noushka05 said:


> Domestication generally takes thousands of years, imagine how many generations of 'wild' animals suffer in the meantime? living in inadequate conditions where they cant even express innate behaviours. How can anyone give a large semi aquatic , highly social species like a Capybara what 'they need' in a pet environment?
> 
> .


Maybe a super rich housewife with plenty of space and time?? :lol:

I do know what you are saying though and I wouldn't be interested myself but as rats haven't been kept as pets for long at all and I have two I don't think I can say much... We think we are doing a good job now but maybe in ten years time will will look back and cringe at the conditions they are in...


----------



## blade100

Wasn't it in the Victorian times they started keeping rats as pets?

Yep just found this
http://petshops.about.com/od/PetBreedingGuide/qt/Rats-As-Pets-History.htm

Nouska that pic of your sig wolf is beautiful.


----------



## halfeatenapple

Is that considered a long time? I didn't think it was... and it has really only become an actual pet pet (as in socially -sort of- acceptable) in the last 50/60 years...


----------



## hippopotatomus

I own a capybara and know of about 35 others in the USA that own them. It is still a very unusual pet and there are few domestic breeders. I don't know of any pet capybaras in the UK, though there are a few in South America. They are not ideal pets for most people, but they are very intelligent and affectionate. My pet, Dobby, is featured on my website Dobbye The Capybara but by far the most information is at www.gianthamster.com. There are several capybaras on facebook and a couple on twitter as well.


----------



## elmthesofties

Wobbles said:


> Are you allowed to keep such a thing as a pet? At least over here? It's a wild animal, surely it's cruel to keep it in a cage, and just imagine a bite off one:scared:


To be honest, I think that's a little unfair. I get what you're saying; it's wrong to keep wild animals as domestics. But would you say that's often the case?
If I remember correctly, you are on RFUK. I know a lot of the members here are fed up with that site, so perhaps this is a bad example, but there are some owners of exotics there which I think do a far better job than many zoos.

Quite recently, there was a thread on there about what was thought to be a mouth fungus on a prairie dog. It wasn't visible from afar - the only reason that the owner got to see it was they had such a great bond with their PD and could perform really thorough health checks. (if you see the photos, you'd understand what I mean when I say it isn't easily visible!) Although it turned out to be harmless in the end, things like that could go completely unnoticed in a zoo. Close bonds with animals and lots of knowledge on specific species in particular seems to be a really good thing for some of those animals.

I don't see the problem with keeping capybaras privately, as long as it's done responsibly.

My opinion, 'tis all. :/


----------



## Wobbles

elmthesofties said:


> To be honest, I think that's a little unfair. I get what you're saying; it's wrong to keep wild animals as domestics. But would you say that's often the case?
> If I remember correctly, you are on RFUK. I know a lot of the members here are fed up with that site, so perhaps this is a bad example, but there are some owners of exotics there which I think do a far better job than many zoos.
> 
> Quite recently, there was a thread on there about what was thought to be a mouth fungus on a prairie dog. It wasn't visible from afar - the only reason that the owner got to see it was they had such a great bond with their PD and could perform really thorough health checks. (if you see the photos, you'd understand what I mean when I say it isn't easily visible!) Although it turned out to be harmless in the end, things like that could go completely unnoticed in a zoo. Close bonds with animals and lots of knowledge on specific species in particular seems to be a really good thing for some of those animals.
> 
> I don't see the problem with keeping capybaras privately, as long as it's done responsibly.
> 
> My opinion, 'tis all. :/


Yes I'm on RFUK, there's some fab people on there, got some of my hamsters from breeders there. But I went on there solely and specifically looking for hamsters, not because I agree with keeping some of the animals on there. Some animals I have no problem with being kept properly, like Richardsons ground squirrels, lemmings or APD's, but not seriously undomesticated things like monkeys, foxes etc. Apart from anything else, its asking for trouble. Some animals should not be kept as pets IMO.


----------



## halfeatenapple

hippopotatomus said:


> I own a capybara and know of about 35 others in the USA that own them. It is still a very unusual pet and there are few domestic breeders. I don't know of any pet capybaras in the UK, though there are a few in South America. They are not ideal pets for most people, but they are very intelligent and affectionate. My pet, Dobby, is featured on my website Dobbye The Capybara but by far the most information is at www.gianthamster.com. There are several capybaras on facebook and a couple on twitter as well.


I thought they were social animals? doesn't Dobby need a friend?


----------



## elmthesofties

Wobbles said:


> Yes I'm on RFUK, there's some fab people on there, got some of my hamsters from breeders there. But I went on there solely and specifically looking for hamsters, not because I agree with keeping some of the animals on there. Some animals I have no problem with being kept properly, like Richardsons ground squirrels, lemmings or APD's, but not seriously undomesticated things like monkeys, foxes etc. Apart from anything else, its asking for trouble. Some animals should not be kept as pets IMO.


This is where I think our opinions differ, I guess.
I think when people think of the word 'pet', they think of things being kept like a cat, dog, or small animal like a rat. But I think that although the term 'pet' can be a bit misleading, it doesn't always mean that, right? I mean... let's supposing I converted my garden into an enclosure for a fox. I spent lots of time with it and let it inside for supervised play time. If both me and my fox enjoyed the arrangement, then what could possibly be wrong with that? I personally don't see an issue.

I definitely agree that there should probably be stricter rules when it comes to keeping exotics to avoid the irresponsible people. I'm simply saying that I think it's unfair to say that ALL exotic pet keepers of, for example, monkeys, are doing a bad thing.


----------



## LostGirl

elmthesofties said:


> This is where I think our opinions differ, I guess.
> I think when people think of the word 'pet', they think of things being kept like a cat, dog, or small animal like a rat. But I think that although the term 'pet' can be a bit misleading, it doesn't always mean that, right? I* mean... let's supposing I converted my garden into an enclosure for a fox. I spent lots of time with it and let it inside for supervised play time. If both me and my fox enjoyed the arrangement*, then what could possibly be wrong with that? I personally don't see an issue.
> 
> I definitely agree that there should probably be stricter rules when it comes to keeping exotics to avoid the irresponsible people. I'm simply saying that I think it's unfair to say that ALL exotic pet keepers of, for example, monkeys, are doing a bad thing.


that's the point many many people who own these types of animals Don't provide the right life for them, don't get me wrong ive seen amazing set ups etc and thise animals seem to be the few lucky ones same with small furries for every fab set up there are prob 10 sets up that aren't any good at all


----------



## Crittery

Wobbles said:


> Some animals I have no problem with being kept properly, like Richardsons ground squirrels, lemmings or APD's, but not seriously undomesticated things like monkeys, foxes etc.... Some animals should not be kept as pets IMO.


The aspect I often argue is that 'pet' is the wrong word for some animals - and that includes IMO most African pygmy dormice. They aren't really animals to handle, although you may get some that can be (with limitations). You are more an animal keeper, than a pet owner for these - you provide a habitat, enrichment, diet and so forth, but may not have that much interaction with them (other than the basic health check aspects).

There are some seriously impressive private keepers of monkeys and other things out there that can, as elmthesofties said, have some advantages over a zoo environment. I don't think many would consider them 'pets' however, as it really does imply the wrong attitude towards them.

I think the lines people draw are quite arbitrary - some foxes can be as silly tame as a dog for example, and some rodents not at all. You need to go into it with the right attitude and be prepared to adapt (i.e if you bought a skunk expecting it to live in the house, but then it turned out to be a less tame one - you'd be able and prepared to build outdoor space for it or home to someone that can).

For those interested, there is a new organisation that aims to promote responsible exotic animal ownership in the UK and share knowledge on husbandry - see the British Exotic Mammal Association (BEMA)


----------



## elmthesofties

LostGirl said:


> that's the point many many people who own these types of animals Don't provide the right life for them, don't get me wrong ive seen amazing set ups etc and thise animals seem to be the few lucky ones same with small furries for every fab set up there are prob 10 sets up that aren't any good at all


I'm not saying that all the people in the world who keep exotics deserve some credit. My original point was to try and say "I think it's unfair to say all exotic keepers are irresponsible", not to say "All exotic keepers are great". That's all.


----------



## pet0407

I don't know if it helps you, but I know a family in Austria who have 3 or 4 capybaras on their small farm. As far as I know, this also seems to be the only place in Europe where you can actually pet them - most zoos keep them behind a fence or behind glass. Sad to see that.

Well, capybaras are probably most famous in Japan. That's why every zoo has them and they're not behind bars over there

Have a look here: ???????? - ZOO????????????????&??? 
That place is in Nagasaki and there are more than 30 of them.


----------

